# jacket potatoes



## bennyg70 (Feb 7, 2013)

Per 100g of cooked Jacket potato what do you allow for in carbs? Carbs and cals says 21g (Roughly if my memory serves) the packets somtimes say 28g per 100g. And theres various debate throughout the net...

So what works for you? 

I find that the 21g per 100g works, yet I still find myself worrying about it everytime I have one!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 7, 2013)

I suppose the variety of spud makes a bit of a difference, and whether you eat the skin.


----------



## Dory (Feb 9, 2013)

i go for 20 CHO/100g of potato too, although annoyingly the carbs and cals app doesn't have baked potatoes so I always have to guess if I have them out - and always get it wrong by over or underdosing!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 9, 2013)

My jacket with skin according to carbs and cals is 90g carb (410g potato)


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep - it's under J for jacket, not B for baked, LOL

Short answer is, 22g per 100g cooked weight.  (21.95g if you want precision LOL)


----------



## Dory (Feb 10, 2013)

no no, I'm talking about the smart phone Carbs & Cals app - they've taken out jacket spuds completely.  i know it's in the book (I have that too) but it's not on the app - which is frustrating when out and about (as I often rely on jacket potatoes when out as the 'safe' option to eat regarding my slimming world diet)


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cheers! I usually go with the carbs and cals which like you say is that 21.95!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that the free App? or the full one they update?


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 11, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Is that the free App? or the full one they update?



I think ive paid for the full one, not sure about it updating however its got jacket pots on there!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 11, 2013)

Out of habit I still use the 'finger in the air' guesstimation technique of _potato about the size of a hen's egg is 10g CHO_.

Trickier with jacket spuds because the cooking method tends to make them more carb dense by drying them out/shrinking them, so I usually add about 25% to my visual guess for jackets.

Oh yes... very cutting edge me...


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 11, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Out of habit I still use the 'finger in the air' guesstimation technique of _potato about the size of a hen's egg is 10g CHO_.



oooo ill have to rememebr that one for the next roast dinner out!


----------



## Dory (Feb 13, 2013)

Re the app - it's one I paid for.  But as Benny said his app has jackets in,  I did a bit of searching on google play shop and noticed that the version I have is from August 2011, whereas there's a later version available from Aug 2012 which looks like it has newer features!

Annoyed that I don't get free updates for this and will have to uninstall my old app and pay (ok, only ?4) for the new one!


----------



## Dory (Feb 13, 2013)

ooooh brand new shiny app!  loving the barcode bit (even though I tried scanning my sugarfree redbull and my mullerlight yog and nothing came up!)


----------

